# Wife dancing with stranger 20yrs younger



## Dancewatcher2

Hi,

Wondering on peoples thoughts.

A couple of weeks ago we were out dancing with another couple and near the end of the night a guy 20yrs younger put his hand out between both ladies and my wife took his hand to dance. when he got her on the dance floor he dance very close to her, no space at all. She did not move away just danced, it was more like a hug as they were not moving much. Her back was to us and he reached around with both hands and grabbed her well under both her cheeks giving him a great feel of her ass and lifted her up and pulling her into him. I would say his hands were in the position I would have mine if I was going to lift her and have her legs wrapped around me. Again she did not push away or leave the floor. After he put her down they turned around so his back was to us and we could not see my wife. From where I was sitting I thought it looked like his arm was heading down towards her ass and they were still dancing very close. The guy was on a bucks night and they were being schaperoned by a female friend. After a few minutes she came over and said we may need to save my wife, to me that meant he was probably doing something she thought he shouldn't.


Our friends made a couple of comments about it as it was happening which made it a little awkward for me, although I did enjoy watching but could not relax with them there. Also she has never dances that close to anyone else since being with me 30yrs. 


I did talk to her about it and she said it was just a dance but I think she was trying to down play it, and said she was only worried he would drop her when he had hold of her ass. I did ask her in future if we are out with friends to look at me so I can signal to far but if on our own I am fine with her to dance with others and fine with that dancing and that I thought she looks sexy when doing it.

What am I looking for on here is do you think she crossed the sexual line with him, do you think it was more than just a dance? I am hope it was more than a dance as it was a sexy sight and would like it to continue.


Thanks


----------



## The Middleman

Deleted


----------



## bandit.45

Yes.


----------



## personofinterest

Ugh....yeah, she should have stopped dancing when he got grabby.

I dint even think dancing with a stranger was a good idea.


----------



## Dancewatcher2

I used to agree but she looked so sexy it has changed my mind


----------



## ABHale

Dancewatcher2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering on peoples thoughts.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we were out dancing with another couple and near the end of the night a guy 20yrs younger put his hand out between both ladies and my wife took his hand to dance. when he got her on the dance floor he dance very close to her, no space at all. She did not move away just danced, it was more like a hug as they were not moving much. Her back was to us and he reached around with both hands and grabbed her well under both her cheeks giving him a great feel of her ass and lifted her up and pulling her into him. I would say his hands were in the position I would have mine if I was going to lift her and have her legs wrapped around me. Again she did not push away or leave the floor. After he put her down they turned around so his back was to us and we could not see my wife. From where I was sitting I thought it looked like his arm was heading down towards her ass and they were still dancing very close. The guy was on a bucks night and they were being schaperoned by a female friend. After a few minutes she came over and said we may need to save my wife, to me that meant he was probably doing something she thought he shouldn't.
> 
> 
> Our friends made a couple of comments about it as it was happening which made it a little awkward for me, although I did enjoy watching but could not relax with them there. Also she has never dances that close to anyone else since being with me 30yrs.
> 
> 
> I did talk to her about it and she said it was just a dance but I think she was trying to down play it, and said she was only worried he would drop her when he had hold of her ass. I did ask her in future if we are out with friends to look at me so I can signal to far but if on our own I am fine with her to dance with others and fine with that dancing and that I thought she looks sexy when doing it.
> 
> What am I looking for on here is do you think she crossed the sexual line with him, do you think it was more than just a dance? I am hope it was more than a dance as it was a sexy sight and would like it to continue.
> 
> 
> Thanks


:surprise:

Your joking right. Or would it have been ok for guy to bent your wife over right there on the dance floor. 

What a wuss.


----------



## ABHale

Cockold wannabe.


----------



## Lostinthought61

Apparently the only two that matter are you and her, and it looks like you gave her the green light, at the rate she was going, you day you might regret that.


----------



## happyhusband0005

I guess it depends on your comfort level with this. There are lots of different kinds of marriages out there. But if you like watching your wife be sensual with other men, I suggest you give this a lot of thought. These kinds of things have a way of accelerating and getting away from you. You need to have strict boundaries and a very clear understanding that things are never to go past the place you are both comfortable with. I would say expirimenting with sending your wife out to fool around with other men is something your should carefully consider for a long long time before you decide to do it. And if you are going to do it do not place yourself in a position of submissiveness. You need to guide all aspects of these encounters. Your wife will definitely have a hard time placing a strong stopping point in the heat of the moment. 

I would also suggest if this is a behavior you would like to continue you should be on that dance floor enjoying a few songs with some lovely ladies. 

The outcomes of pursuing these situations are very often bad. It can be done successfully but it is not something to jump into lightly.


----------



## mememe

peculate this concept and forward think this 5 years - don't look good to me


----------



## Spicy

Obviously, she shouldn't have allowed this as a married woman.
My question is, why did YOU allow this?
Don't sit there are watch this happen and do nothing. Then come online to whine to stangers about it.
If a man did that to me and my husband saw...oh my...forget it..he would be in a million pieces.


----------



## Dancewatcher2

Spicy said:


> Obviously, she shouldn't have allowed this as a married woman.
> My question is, why did YOU allow this?
> Don't sit there are watch this happen and do nothing. Then come online to whine to stangers about it.
> If a man did that to me and my husband saw...oh my...forget it..he would be in a million pieces.


I am not whining if you read my post I am just trying to gauge if I read the situation correctly and I only watched because I enjoyed seeing her being relaxed, comfortable, sexy and enjoying herself.


I am not a **** wanna be as I do not want a guy to abuse me as he has sex with my wife


----------



## Andy1001

Dancewatcher2 said:


> I am not whining if you read my post I am just trying to gauge if I read the situation correctly and I only watched because I enjoyed seeing her being relaxed, comfortable, sexy and enjoying herself.
> 
> 
> I am not a **** wanna be as I do not want a guy to abuse me as he has sex with my wife


You want to watch as some guy has sex with your wife.
That describes a cuckold perfectly.
How will you feel when she prefers her new stud to you,the man who is happy to have her ****ed by someone else.
Or will you be happy as long as she tells you all about it?


----------



## Lostinthought61

Dancewatcher2 said:


> I am not whining if you read my post I am just trying to gauge if I read the situation correctly and I only watched because I enjoyed seeing her being relaxed, comfortable, sexy and enjoying herself.
> 
> 
> I am not a **** wanna be as I do not want a guy to abuse me as he has sex with my wife


 Big difference between dancing and groping and based on your description he was groping in the end but you seem to be okay with it....how can we not think your a culkold wanna be.


----------



## manwithnoname

OP you are confusing and confused. You questioned her about something you admit you are ok with and enjoy watching. 

And, you are a ****, 100% 

Any guy who sees someone grabbing his wife's ass the way you described, and then waits for the "dance" to finish, has more problems than the wife who allows it. 

She did it because he got her juices flowing.


----------



## zookeeper

If I live to be a thousand, I'll never understand how a man can get aroused watching another man grope his wife.


----------



## BigToe

You are asking us if she crossed a sexual line, that you admit you want her to cross. So the answer is "no". She can't "cross a line" that doesn't exist. Given your description of the event it sounds like she's open to whatever you want to explore with her.


----------



## arbitrator

Dancewatcher2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering on peoples thoughts.
> 
> *A couple of weeks ago we were out dancing with another couple and near the end of the night a guy 20yrs younger put his hand out between both ladies and my wife took his hand to dance. when he got her on the dance floor he dance very close to her, no space at all. She did not move away just danced, it was more like a hug as they were not moving much. Her back was to us and he reached around with both hands and grabbed her well under both her cheeks giving him a great feel of her ass and lifted her up and pulling her into him. I would say his hands were in the position I would have mine if I was going to lift her and have her legs wrapped around me. Again she did not push away or leave the floor. After he put her down they turned around so his back was to us and we could not see my wife. From where I was sitting I thought it looked like his arm was heading down towards her ass and they were still dancing very close. The guy was on a bucks night and they were being schaperoned by a female friend. After a few minutes she came over and said we may need to save my wife, to me that meant he was probably doing something she thought he shouldn't.
> 
> 
> Our friends made a couple of comments about it as it was happening which made it a little awkward for me, although I did enjoy watching but could not relax with them there. Also she has never dances that close to anyone else since being with me 30yrs.
> 
> 
> I did talk to her about it and she said it was just a dance but I think she was trying to down play it, and said she was only worried he would drop her when he had hold of her ass. I did ask her in future if we are out with friends to look at me so I can signal to far but if on our own I am fine with her to dance with others and fine with that dancing and that I thought she looks sexy when doing it.
> 
> What am I looking for on here is do you think she crossed the sexual line with him, do you think it was more than just a dance? I am hope it was more than a dance as it was a sexy sight and would like it to continue.*
> 
> 
> Thanks


*I would have been right out on the dance floor, tapping this young Casanova on the shoulder to cut in, and as soon as he turned to face me, we would have been engaged in the "two-fist tango," with him dipping to the floor on the second fist!

That young buck damned well knows better than to pull something like that in front of you and your wife knows even better!

Greatly provided that you're not a cuckold, I'd have to suggest that it's time for a "Come to Jesus Meeting" with your Old Lady to shake up her complacent deniability!

*


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Just going to sit and eat my popcorn for now..


----------



## personofinterest

I think there may be a language barrier here. I think what the OP was saying was that he didn't want to be abused by watching his wife have sex with another man. I do not think English is his 1st language, and I think we may be mis understanding him.


----------



## Rowan

Dancewatcher2 said:


> I did talk to her about it and she said it was just a dance but I think she was trying to down play it, and said she was only worried he would drop her when he had hold of her ass. I did ask her in future if we are out with friends to look at me so I can signal to far but *if on our own I am fine with her to dance with others and fine with that dancing and that I thought she looks sexy when doing it.
> 
> What am I looking for on here is do you think she crossed the sexual line with him, do you think it was more than just a dance? I am hope it was more than a dance as it was a sexy sight and would like it to continue.
> *


I don't think there's really much of a misunderstanding. He got turned on watching another man grope his wife during a sexually explicit dance. He liked it. He hopes it happens again. He may not have wanted to be abused, and he may not have wanted to watch as they actually had sex (that's a bit vague), but he's definitely okay with watching his wife being handled in a sexual manner by another man. 

Now, the only confusing part, OP, is you asking if she crossed a sexual line with him. Well, no. Apparently not. She couldn't cross a line because apparently there is no line. You liked it. Was it sexual? Yes, of course it was. But her doing something you liked, didn't object to, and hope she will do again, isn't crossing any lines. If there are lines you don't want crossed, however, you will need to actually discuss it with your wife. Only the two of you together can establish boundaries for what is and is not okay for both of you to do when you're playing these little games.


----------



## BigToe

personofinterest said:


> I think there may be a language barrier here. I think what the OP was saying was that he didn't want to be abused by watching his wife have sex with another man. I do not think English is his 1st language, and I think we may be mis understanding him.


If that's true, then I think his only concern must be that OTHERS perceived it as crossing a line and he is questioning whether "the public" would find it objectionable. I suspect some people would find it objectionable while others would find it as seductive and entertaining as the OP does.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

The only answer would have been to cut in so you could continue to dance with your wife. 

Don't doubt it, she was also watching what you would do.

This dance with a stranger would never happen in many husbands' world.


----------



## twoofus

If you don't make love to your wife, she may find someone else to do it.
If you don't dance with your wife, she may find someone else to dance with (and have sex with too).


----------



## Dancewatcher2

Andy1001 said:


> You want to watch as some guy has sex with your wife.
> That describes a cuckold perfectly.
> How will you feel when she prefers her new stud to you,the man who is happy to have her ****ed by someone else.
> Or will you be happy as long as she tells you all about it?





BigToe said:


> If that's true, then I think his only concern must be that OTHERS perceived it as crossing a line and he is questioning whether "the public" would find it objectionable. I suspect some people would find it objectionable while others would find it as seductive and entertaining as the OP does.


To answer both not sure how far I would like her to go! Not worried about others concerns wanting to know if I read the situation right and if I did good chance it will happen again


----------



## Dancewatcher2

BigToe said:


> You are asking us if she crossed a sexual line, that you admit you want her to cross. So the answer is "no". She can't "cross a line" that doesn't exist. Given your description of the event it sounds like she's open to whatever you want to explore with her.


She could cross a line as before this dance I would have thought I would have been jealous and she had never danced like that so boundaries were normal, not anymore


----------



## naiveonedave

Dancewatcher2 said:


> To answer both not sure how far I would like her to go! Not worried about others concerns wanting to know if I read the situation right and if I did good chance it will happen again


It will happen again, because you didn't shut it down and acted to your W like it was okay. It clearly was not ok. Your inaction essentially just told your W that you don't care what she does with other men. You are setting yourself up to be cheated on.


----------



## Dancewatcher2

naiveonedave said:


> It will happen again, because you didn't shut it down and acted to your W like it was okay. It clearly was not ok. Your inaction essentially just told your W that you don't care what she does with other men. You are setting yourself up to be cheated on.


I hope you are right apart from cheating,


----------



## Rowan

naiveonedave said:


> It will happen again, because you didn't shut it down and acted to your W like it was okay. *It clearly was not ok.* Your inaction essentially just told your W that you don't care what she does with other men. You are setting yourself up to be cheated on.


Why was it not okay? He enjoyed the show. He's stated that he hopes it happens again/continues. So...apparently, it was okay _with him_. And he's the only husband that gets a vote in this particular scenario.


----------



## naiveonedave

Rowan said:


> Why was it not okay? He enjoyed the show. He's stated that he hopes it happens again/continues. So...apparently, it was okay _with him_. And he's the only husband that gets a vote in this particular scenario.


If he wants her to cheat on him, I guess it is okay. Probably really needs to figure out what his wife wants, too. That is part of the equation.


----------



## Dancewatcher2

naiveonedave said:


> If he wants her to cheat on him, I guess it is okay. Probably really needs to figure out what his wife wants, too. That is part of the equation.



Absolutely depends on what my wife wants


----------



## Spicy

Dancewatcher2 said:


> I am not whining if you read my post I am just trying to gauge if I read the situation correctly and I only watched because I enjoyed seeing her being relaxed, comfortable, sexy and enjoying herself.
> 
> 
> I am not a **** wanna be as I do not want a guy to abuse me as he has sex with my wife


My bad. I re-read and see that you liked it. I have nothing to add then.


----------



## BigToe

Dancewatcher2 said:


> Absolutely depends on what my wife wants


So is the real purpose of your original post merely about the fact that you are hesitant to approach your wife and let her know that you enjoyed watching her dance close with another man?


----------



## Evinrude58

Just tell her you liked watching another man grab her ass. She'll take care of the rest. So will the men.

One will come along that she likes, you'll no longer have a wife.

Simple.

Continue.


----------



## ABHale

Dancewatcher2 said:


> I am not whining if you read my post I am just trying to gauge if I read the situation correctly and I only watched because I enjoyed seeing her being relaxed, comfortable, sexy and enjoying herself.
> 
> 
> I am not a **** wanna be as I do not want a guy to abuse me as he has sex with my wife


A cuckold is a husband that is humiliated while another man in joys his wife. Just like you were when she was dancing with the guy. I wonder what your friends think of you. “Is he really just going to sit there?”

Your wife, “That’s a good little husband, You seat there as I have fun this this guy that you can never be.”


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Dancewatcher2 said:


> Absolutely depends on what my wife wants


What about what you want?

What do you want? You're truly the one in the situation....and cared enough to post, which is great. A lit of good folks here. Some varied responses but most seem to point out, and I agree, this isn't a real positive sign from W.


----------



## Evinrude58

A man is married to a woman. The woman lets another man grab her ass with both hands in front of her own husband.

This is not an average couple. 

In my "hood", the ass grabber takes one look at the husband and knows damn well he's gonna have a mouth missing some teeth if he touches the guy's wife, along with a red cheek from the slap she'd give him if he tried it.

Now in this OP's world, the ass grabber sees a weak cuckold meekly sitting by, and a horny wife who can't wait to be touched..... So he enjoys himself, likely not knowing the **** actually enjoys the whole spectacle, nor knowing the wife is going to slip him her cell number first chance she gets.

OP, if this is real, your marriage has the longevity of the half-life of a Francium atom if you keep this craziness up.


----------



## bandit.45

Ugh... I'm nauseous....


----------



## happyhusband0005

ABHale said:


> A cuckold is a husband that is humiliated while another man in joys his wife. Just like you were when she was dancing with the guy. I wonder what your friends think of you. “Is he really just going to sit there?”
> 
> Your wife, “That’s a good little husband, You seat there as I have fun this this guy that you can never be.”


There are a lot of different levels if this type of behavior. Some couples get kicks from flirting other people, their attraction for each other is reinforced by witnessing other people being attracted to their partners knowing they will be the ones going home with their partner. 

You have Hot Wife couples, typically this couple has a great sex life together and the other guy involved is little more than a very real life sex toy.

The cuckold couple is different in that often the woman get most if not all of her sexual pleasure from her Bull or Bulls while the man is denied. The guy usually is getting off on this as much as the woman.

And there is a wide spectrum that fall within the bounds of all this. The determining factor is whether or not both people within the couple are into what ever situation they are in and there are clear agreed upon boundaries. 

It's unclear to me where the OP here falls in this spectrum, and I don't think he knows either. He seems confused as to what he thinks about the whole situation and I can't really tell if the wife cares what he thinks or not which is where the problem would lie. 

I know it seems really strange and impossible to people who have no interest in anything like this but you would be very surprised by how many there are out there and who they are. I have been to events and met OG lifestyle couples who have been doing this for decades.


----------



## Ursula

I'm confused. At first, OP seemed off put by his wife being felt up by another man, then he states that not only is OK with it, but he enjoyed watching it and hopes it happens again. Somewhere down the line he said something that made me think he did actually care about what his wife does, and now it seems that he's back to being OK with things, which makes me confused about why he posted in the first place. I have whiplash! @She'sStillGotIt, care to share your popcorn?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

OP, hope you and your wife have an open relationship understanding. I think your wife is actively engaged in an open relationship, are you? OR do you just like to watch?


----------



## Robert22205

I think if you're hoping she'll be receptive to some sort of soft swing or more ...then my guess is yes.
I also think you're playing with fire.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider

Someone has been reading too much erotic fiction online.....

I think we are being gassed.

YMMV


----------



## bandit.45

Dancewatcher2 said:


> Absolutely depends on what my wife wants


So if she wanted to pull a train on the local high school football team...you would be chill with that?


----------



## Dancewatcher2

bandit.45 said:


> So if she wanted to pull a train on the local high school football team...you would be chill with that?


Enjoying watching my wife flirt and dance with another guy as he gropes her is a far cry from doing a train with the football team.


----------



## Dancewatcher2

Robert22205 said:


> I think if you're hoping she'll be receptive to some sort of soft swing or more ...then my guess is yes.
> I also think you're playing with fire.


You have hit the nail on the head although I am not interested in other women just watching her enjoy the attention of other guys, especially younger ones. My post was mainly to try and work out if I read the situation correctly so I can work on moving forward with it.


----------



## Dancewatcher2

Apart from the negative comments and so be it, thanks to all for your opinions. You have confirmed my suspicion and I will take things slow and cautious moving forward. I will encourage and reinforce to her that she can dance flirt and do a little more with strangers when we are out together and see how we both feel from there. Looking forward to our overseas trip when we will be able to enjoy the fun (hopefully)


----------



## bandit.45

Cheers.


----------



## ABHale

I left a guy sprawled on the floor for smiling at me after I asked him to remove himself from my wife’s personal space. He slowly got up and left.


----------



## Adelais

Dancewatcher2 said:


> Apart from the negative comments and so be it, thanks to all for your opinions. You have confirmed my suspicion and I will take things slow and cautious moving forward. I will encourage and reinforce to her that she can dance flirt and do a little more with strangers when we are out together and see how we both feel from there. Looking forward to our overseas trip when we will be able to enjoy the fun (hopefully)


Not a wise move. You'll come here crying when she chooses one of those younger guys over you, because she has lost all respect for you, which it sounds she has already lost. Next step for her is to find the guy to leave you for. (Not that I agree with adultery, but hey, it's your marriage, your life.)


----------



## happyhusband0005

Dancewatcher2 said:


> Apart from the negative comments and so be it, thanks to all for your opinions. You have confirmed my suspicion and I will take things slow and cautious moving forward. I will encourage and reinforce to her that she can dance flirt and do a little more with strangers when we are out together and see how we both feel from there. Looking forward to our overseas trip when we will be able to enjoy the fun (hopefully)


Just remember to keep things very good between yourself and your wife as you pursue this. That goes for the entire relationship, sexually, emotionally everything. If anything feels off in your relationship, pump the brakes hard because your in trouble.


----------



## ABHale

Dancewatcher2 said:


> Enjoying watching my wife flirt and dance with another guy as he gropes her is a far cry from doing a train with the football team.


NO it’s not. He treated your wife like a ***** in front of everyone. Just like the football team would.


----------



## ABHale

Still can’t understand why some guys want to turn there wives into another mans *****.


----------



## Thor

Because they've been watching in porn on the internet since they were young teens. It has imprinted on their brains.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

Thor said:


> Because they've been watching in porn on the internet since they were young teens. It has imprinted on their brains.


The pron is turning us into cucks!!


----------



## Lostinthought61

Dancewatcher2 said:


> Apart from the negative comments and so be it, thanks to all for your opinions. You have confirmed my suspicion and I will take things slow and cautious moving forward. I will encourage and reinforce to her that she can dance flirt and do a little more with strangers when we are out together and see how we both feel from there. Looking forward to our overseas trip when we will be able to enjoy the fun (hopefully)


to be fair your original post was more ambivalent about what your position, had you stated from the start that this whole experience turned you on and that you will like to explore the hotwife/cuckold approach then be upfront with it at the beginning...your both adults and if both of you are on board then its your business...do i think this could end badly hell yes but only time will tell.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Just say goodbye to your W now, while you're still fairly close. 

This more than likely will end bad for you. 

But hey it's your life, you know your circumstances better than us.

Ignore the prevailing opinion at your peril, ie telling her you want her groped by other men while you watch.

Good luck!


----------



## oldtruck

Dancewatcher2 said:


> Enjoying watching my wife flirt and dance with another guy as he gropes her is a far cry from doing a train with the football team.


You have not put your wife the 20th Century Limited yet.
Though you are looking at the ticket prices.
The first step on the slippery slope.


----------



## bandit.45

I'm smelling some wet bridge funk. I think we are getting played. We need the Billy Goats Gruff.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

Dancewatcher2 said:


> I am not a **** wanna be as I do not want a guy to abuse me as he has sex with my wife


Sure could have fooled me by these posts.


----------



## Dancewatcher2

Not sure if I am clutching at straws and reading to much into things at the moment
So wondering what people think? Now i think about it my wife has said and done some other things that i am not sure of the other night we had different froends over and were talking about a male friend and we brought up how he likes to show his body off, and how good abody he has, then proceeded to show our friend a facebook picture off two of him. Another day she offered me a drink from her coke bottle but offered me saying " you can have my slops if you want" doesnt normally use that term. Then the other day we were driving along and passed a jogger and she piped up with he has muscly legs, Not normal for her to say that. Maybe things are further along than i thought? Nice.


----------



## Easydoesit

I wouldn't do any of this. 
I don't like anyone touching my wife. And I certainly don't like my wife touching anyone else.


----------



## frusdil

If a man did this to me, and my husband saw...omg...it wouldn't end well.

I'd also be very hurt if my husband liked it.


----------



## Steve2.0

My wife would be terrified at my reaction to something like that. For the safety of our marriage and the safety of the 20 year old's skull - she would not have let something like that happen in front of me...

Yet your wife allowed it to happen in front of you... and you seemed to like it..

So i have no advice b/c we are clearly in marriages with different 'known variables' 


Goodluck


----------

